# South Florida Plywood and Hardwood Supplier



## TropicalWW (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello all!

I'm new to the southwest coast of Florida (Naples to be specific). I'm trying to set up a small shop here and need to get some cabinets built. Is there anyone on here that can give me recommendations on places to purchase plywood and hardwood lumber. I don't have a jointer or planer, yet so if there is a place that can sell me S4S lumber that would be even better!

Let me know what you've got! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Did you find a supplier?


----------



## trimmer (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi distant Neighbor. I'am up in Weeki Wachi Florida..

These people are in Largo Florida nice people and they will plane for you. Also they have domestic plywood.
http://www.weisshardwoods.com/


----------

